# Spouse visa refused due to missing TB certificate and Payslips!



## Pat-Butcher (Nov 15, 2017)

I believed I made a few silly mistakes on my application in November, but did not expect a refusal for these reasons below...

1. Failed to provide TB medical certificate 
2. Failed to provide 6 months pay slips

If I failed to provide these documents why did Sheffield Post them back to me? 

I provided these documents! 

I have had 3 previous tourist visas approved + 1 refused, it’s not like I’m new to the game.

Payslips hand signed by HR
TB certificate was from approved medical center


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Joppa's post here is the best explanation of how to handle this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...your-application-made-outside-uk-refused.html


----------



## Pat-Butcher (Nov 15, 2017)

Email received today apologising for the mistake made on assessing my application.

They have admitted in writing I did in fact submit my payslips.

However the TB certificate is still missing.

In the email they said if I exercise my right of appeal and provide the missing TB certificate (which I did Post originally) I should be successful.


----------



## INLD (May 8, 2018)

Pat-Butcher said:


> Email received today apologising for the mistake made on assessing my application.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you email them and how did you get them accept it? Did you appeal or reapplied?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat-Butcher (Nov 15, 2017)

I’m just about to win my appeal but sadly takes 7 months for paper appeal from start to finish. 

When all this is over I will request compensation with help from the ombudsman. I want all visa fee’s repaid.

I just visited my MP’s office and explained what happened. The MP’s have a private email address for the Home office. (Direct contact) 

Someone at the Home Office checked all my documents and found my missing payslips on the system. They emailed my MP apologising for the mistake. However my wife’s TB certificate was not scanned. They said if I exercise my right of appeal I should be successful.

I sent the MP email correspondence to the tribunal as it’s extra evidence. 

I found out some interested info also...

So most appeals are successful mainly due to Sheffield/Home office not providing the Bundle or not bothering to attend court. The system is an absolute joke.

However most appeals are successful just before the decision date. They get overturned.


----------



## Ytass (Nov 3, 2017)

Pat-Butcher said:


> I’m just about to win my appeal but sadly takes 7 months for paper appeal from start to finish.
> 
> When all this is over I will request compensation with help from the ombudsman. I want all visa fee’s repaid.
> 
> ...


Good news! good luck.
in my case my sponsor has contacted the MP but sadly he said there is nothing he can do but he emailed the home office and said it will take 6 weeks to hear back from them!! can you please tell me how long it took your MP to get an answer back from HO ?
I also lodged my paper appeal a week ago but i have not sent any documents to the tribunal because the home office havent sent my documents back and it is been a month and few days


----------



## Pat-Butcher (Nov 15, 2017)

Ytass said:


> Good news! good luck.
> in my case my sponsor has contacted the MP but sadly he said there is nothing he can do but he emailed the home office and said it will take 6 weeks to hear back from them!! can you please tell me how long it took your MP to get an answer back from HO ?
> I also lodged my paper appeal a week ago but i have not sent any documents to the tribunal because the home office havent sent my documents back and it is been a month and few days


Writing to your MP has no power whatsoever Sheffield and the home office have a lack of care with everything.

The only advantage it had was an email reply confessing they had my payslips on the system which when the Judge reads will obviously be in my favour.

2 months to get a reply approx


----------



## Ytass (Nov 3, 2017)

Pat-Butcher said:


> Writing to your MP has no power whatsoever Sheffield and the home office have a lack of care with everything.
> 
> The only advantage it had was an email reply confessing they had my payslips on the system which when the Judge reads will obviously be in my favour.
> 
> 2 months to get a reply approx


Yeah surely it will strength your appeal. have you sent two bundles one for the tribunal and one for the HO ? and have you sent the same supporting documents you have provided in your first application plus more evidence ? or have you just sent payslips for the appeal ?


----------

